# How to go about getting your stuff published?



## Manok

I was just curious, how do you get your music published?


----------



## Polednice

Depends on who with and where, I imagine.


----------



## Klavierspieler

It would probably be a good idea to ask a publisher.


----------



## Manok

I dont know where to ask or what to do :|


----------



## Nix

ASCAP and BMI are the big music publishers. Google em... I don't really know how it works.


----------



## Aramis

The publishing industry is _passe_. Composer doesn't have to publish scores of his works in traditional way to reach those who want to get it and there is not much money to earn from publication either.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant

Being published is important if
(a) you want to market your music and don't know how to do it, and/or don't have the time or resources
(b) need to administer the hiring of parts to performers and collect royalties and other payments, and don't have the resources to do that yourself.

In any one country there are relatively few mainstream publishers - a dozen? Rather than knock on their doors to no effect, better to cultivate the people that _know _publishers so that they can advocate you. Publishers are more likely to listen to their friends whom they know and trust, rather that to you.

If you want to be published because you want to be performed, best to get to know performers and self-publish. With electronic media, the internet and so on, this is easy. In fact, without performances, no publisher is going to look at you.

Or you could do what happened to me. I made an arrangement of Philip Glass's album _Songs from liquid days _for chorus and orchestra. This was approved by Mr Glass and has been published by Dunvagen Music in the US and Music Sales Group worldwide. I was published whether I wanted to be or not!


----------



## Lunasong

You'll like this video. My son used this as a guide when preparing his score and parts for performance. As Jeremy mentioned, the biggest struggle is actually getting your piece performed.


----------



## Manok

I've been trying to figure out the best way of finding out if my works are any good. Plus I thought it'd be kinda cool to be published. Not that I thought I'd make money getting classical music published.


----------



## Polednice

The best way of finding out if your works are any good is to ask composers and performers. Publishers will only tell you if your stuff is good at making money.


----------



## mtmailey

with today's gadgets you can self -publish they have machines that can print of copy books that i saw at the copy centers in the USA.


----------



## violadude

My music is written already published.


----------



## Klavierspieler

violadude said:


> My music is written already published.


What's your secret?


----------



## violadude

Klavierspieler said:


> What's your secret?


My music is just that desirable.


----------

